# I'm looking for a way to convert Svideo or AV to Component.



## ThatEnglishDude (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok, I really really hope someone can help me out here.

I'll make it as simple as I can.

Basically I just purchased a Nintendo Gamecube which to connect to the TV, uses AV (Red/White/Yellow) The problem is. My Samsung TV does not have the Yellow jack on the TV at all. Neither does it have an S Video output. This isn't the EXACT same model as my TV, BUT it's inputs are the same. 










As you can see there is no way to hook this bad boy up. I have tried RF Arial and not only is the quality poor and unreliable, but I also lose the visual of my TimeWarner Cable TV. 

What I'm looking for is something that I can plug my Red/White/Yellow jacks into and have it OUTPUT as component (Red/White/Red/Green/Blue) which as you can see, I have the space for.

I am aware the GameCube DID have some component cables at one point but they are SO rare and are about $100 it's ridiculous. Also, I'm told even if I DID do it, I would only get visuals on games that have progressive scan support, which none of my games do.

Here's what I'd LIKE to try, excuse the crudeness:










Even if I need to input an S VIDEO cable into some magic box, as long as it OUTPUTS in Component, I think it would work. Can somebody PLEASE help me here as I'm at my witts end. 

Thank you in advance for reading. 

-Jack.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Does your gamecube have a secondary output port on the back? The first generation had digital and analog outputs. The digital outputs also allowed for component outputs. If you have that model you can get a cable (likely used due to the age of the actual product) and have component capabilities.


----------



## ThatEnglishDude (Mar 28, 2009)

No, it was just analogue. Anyway, problem resolved. I needed to get a new TV anyway and I got myself a 32" Sony Bravia.  

Thanks for your reply ebackhus.


----------

